# kohler engine comparison



## zachary_s_c (Apr 30, 2012)

i have a kohler cv18 vertical shaft model number cv18-61558.im looking at a short block with the model number cv18-61515.what is the difference


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't think there is a difference. If I'm not mistaken,the last #s are serial#s,and shouldn't affect the swap.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

The basic models are the same, however the spec numbers are different. What that means is that there might be small differences in the two engines, but the basic engine is the same. Differences include things like PTO length/diameter, air cleaner style, carburetor, control linkage (on engine throttle/choke vs remote throttle/choke) and so on. Each equipment manufacturer specifies what they want on the engine, and Kohler (and other engine companies) build it that way and assign it a Spec (or Type) number. For instance, one engine might have a fuel pump and the other engine might not. You can go to www.kohlerplus.com and look up the two engines and see what parts are different. It might be minor or it might be significant.


----------



## np4tn65 (11 mo ago)

need to know why a kohler 27 hp twin pops for carburetor we replaced gasket lifters coils and chek for leaks in intake but still doing tha at 3000 rpms not at 1000 rpms nedd kelp thanks my name is luis florada stATE


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

np4tn65 said:


> need to know why a kohler 27 hp twin pops for carburetor we replaced gasket lifters coils and chek for leaks in intake but still doing tha at 3000 rpms not at 1000 rpms nedd kelp thanks my name is luis florada stATE



Since this post is almost 1 years old, you might have better luck to just start a new thread with your question.....


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

np4tn65 said:


> need to know why a kohler 27 hp twin pops for carburetor we replaced gasket lifters coils and chek for leaks in intake but still doing tha at 3000 rpms not at 1000 rpms nedd kelp thanks my name is luis florada stATE


If it's "popping" through the carburetor, one of the intake valves is not seating/sealing, or occasionally you'll have a slightly bent intake valve that is late closing when the spark plug fires. If you use a "leakdown tester", you'll hear air coming out of the carb when the piston is at TDC on the compression stroke of the bad cylinder. When you replaced the lifters, did you roll them on a flat surface, or use a precision straight edge, to make sure you don't have a bent intake valve?


----------

